# Striper & hybrid fishing questions



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

In considering a move to Pensacola, I'm particularly interested in the striper and hybrid fishery in the area. I would appreciate being steered to any resources, such as tackle /bait shops, or individuals on this forum who might be able to help me out. I plan to visit the area the week of Oct. 27th to Nov. 3rd, and would really appreciate any helpful information anyone would be willing to provide. Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

sunnyjim said:


> In considering a move to Pensacola, I'm particularly interested in the striper and hybrid fishery in the area. I would appreciate being steered to any resources, such as tackle /bait shops, or individuals on this forum who might be able to help me out. I plan to visit the area the week of Oct. 27th to Nov. 3rd, and would really appreciate any helpful information anyone would be willing to provide. Many thanks in advance!!!


I hear Blackwater Bay has good striper fishing in the early mornings on topwater, but I cannot verify this for myself because I don't fish Blackwater. 

I have caught small hybrids in Escambia river in front of the power plant before on small silver lures in the morning.


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Jason. I have read something about fall and winter topwater fishing in Blackwater Bay. What time of year were you catching hybrids, and were you jigging with silver lures, or what? Thanks for responding.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

They love live Menhaden.....There are some good deep spits on BlackWater


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Jim's fish camp, when it gets cooler.


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Bigdaddy's, I'll check with them when I come to town next week.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Jim's fish camp, when it gets cooler.



I agree 100%

Scott


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Talk to Brant Peacher on this forum. He is from Milton and grew up fishing stripe bass on Blackwater, he now runs a charter business.


----------



## navcty850 (Jan 23, 2012)

When it gets nice and cold go to blackwater river or yellow river with live finger mullet and its on. Or you can use Yozuri lures or x-raps or husky jerks, live menhaden, shiners, or live shrimp. I got some thirty pounders last year. and a nine pound speckled trout out of blackwater.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

30 lbs stripers, what bait was that on?


----------



## Team Angela Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

Sunnyjim, 
Where are you coming in from? I grew up stripper fishing in the northeast.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

navcty850 said:


> When it gets nice and cold go to blackwater river or yellow river with live finger mullet and its on. Or you can use Yozuri lures or x-raps or husky jerks, live menhaden, shiners, or live shrimp. I got some thirty pounders last year. and a nine pound speckled trout out of blackwater.


Please tell me where I can find finger mullet in winter? I want some so bad...


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

Team Angela Rose said:


> Sunnyjim,
> Where are you coming in from? I grew up stripper fishing in the northeast.


Something that might surprise most folk; all of my striper fishing took place in Oregon. Similar to what takes place in Florida, all of my striper
fishing was in river estuaries.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Yakavelli said:


> navcty850 said:
> 
> 
> > When it gets nice and cold go to blackwater river or yellow river with live finger mullet and its on. Or you can use Yozuri lures or x-raps or husky jerks, live menhaden, shiners, or live shrimp. I got some thirty pounders last year. and a nine pound speckled trout out of blackwater.
> ...


Yeah, hard to come by sometimes in winter months.


----------



## Lefevers81 (May 4, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I hear Blackwater Bay has good striper fishing in the early mornings on topwater, but I cannot verify this for myself because I don't fish Blackwater.
> 
> I have caught small hybrids in Escambia river in front of the power plant before on small silver lures in the morning.


That's cause you're a d-bag!


----------



## reel-truth (Aug 21, 2013)

navcty850 said:


> When it gets nice and cold go to blackwater river or yellow river with live finger mullet and its on. Or you can use Yozuri lures or x-raps or husky jerks, live menhaden, shiners, or live shrimp. I got some thirty pounders last year. and a *nine pound speckled trout out of blackwater*.


Really!...9# speck. Got any pics. of that beast?
how long was it?
Love to see that one.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lefevers81 said:


> That's cause you're a d-bag!


Doggy bag? Dirt bag? Doodoo bag? Douche bag? DirkDiggler bag? Come on man...spit it out. No pussy-footin. Tell us how you feel.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

R2P0: This past March, I caught a 27lb striper on a black/silver Super Spook. Just north of the I-10 bridge. One heck of an explosion on top water and one one heck of a battle afterwards. I was trying out my new (at the time) Abu Garcia 60-series Revo Toro NaCl (Salt) and matching 8' Volatile rod. The strike happened well over a hundred feet out so getting him in the boat took a while...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Desert Eagle said:


> R2P0: This past March, I caught a 27lb striper on a black/silver Super Spook. Just north of the I-10 bridge. One heck of an explosion on top water and one one heck of a battle afterwards. I was trying out my new (at the time) Abu Garcia 60-series Revo Toro NaCl (Salt) and matching 8' Volatile rod. The strike happened well over a hundred feet out so getting him in the boat took a while...


That's awesome, I haven't had any luck with stripers on top water. How deep of water was it?


----------

